# Head Re-installation Advice



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

I pulled the heads off my 350 a few weeks ago to have broken off exhaust manifold bolts removed by machinist. I expect to get the heads back in the next few days. Question I have is there any specific process I should go through before reinstalling the heads, such as wiping down the cylinder walls with 30W oil, soaking the lifters and rockers in 30W oil for a day before reinstalling, etc. 

I know it isn't a new engine assembly, just wondering if there is any thing that should be done to the engine before bolting things back in place.

Thanks.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

All of the above sounds like good practice for sure especially if your lifters or rockers are roller and its been apart for a few weeks. An oil change before firing is a good idea too cause you never know if some coolant slipped in the pan when you pulled the heads. Other than new gaskets and head bolts torque it down in sequence and go. If money and time permits now is a great time for a valve job or fresh springs, guides and seals but if your set up ran good and didnt leak then just bolt them back on and enjoy it.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Make sure the bolt holes don't have any fluid in them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like to use "Copper coat" on both sides of the head gasket.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Also, chase the threads on all of your bolt holes in the block and wire wheel all of your bolts to clean the threads.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GotTogO said:


> Make sure the bolt holes don't have any fluid in them.


Good point. Anti-freeze or any oil, as Pontiac does not drill the head bolt holes all the way through into the water jacket (which requires a sealant). The trapped fluids can heat up under the head bolt, create extreme pressure as they expand or turn to steam, and literally crack the block. My machinist warned me of this as some guys slop a lot of oil on the threads on the head bolts thinking it will help when torquing the bolts down. He has seen a couple blocks ruined because of this. He told me just a thin coating and then wipe it off leaving just a thin film. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Rukee said:


> I like to use "Copper coat" on both sides of the head gasket.



Some head gaskets, like Fel-Pro, recommend using no sealer. 

" Fel-Pro head gaskets are also designed so that no additional sealers are needed. Modern facing materials and their pre-applied coatings, along with the proprietary coatings found on PermaTorque® MLS head gaskets, will compensate for minor surface imperfections, resist scrubbing, and provide the proper amount of torque retention to create a true no-retorque head gasket. Use no sealers, adhesives or other additives with these gaskets. "

The Butler head gaskets require Copper Coat on the metal side only.

Butler Performance - Pontiac Head Gaskets

I suppose the old style metal gaskets need coating on both sides. :smile3:


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

I appreciate all of the inputs and experience, gives me some good things to put on my reassembly list before torquing everything down and firing her back up again.


----------

